# Early morrow hub lot



## Rustngrease (Feb 28, 2022)

Here is a good chance to score a hand full of morrows a couple parts missing on a couple of them the other two are complete , but need gone through , 20 bucks to ship


----------



## geosbike (Feb 28, 2022)

111bux


----------



## David Brown (Feb 28, 2022)

Are they all 36 spoke count?


----------



## Rustngrease (Feb 28, 2022)

111 @geosbike does that come with lotion lol, thanks for the start no deal


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Feb 28, 2022)

$140


----------



## Rustngrease (Mar 1, 2022)

No deal


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 1, 2022)

$200


----------



## Rustngrease (Mar 1, 2022)

ND


----------



## Rustngrease (Mar 2, 2022)

David Brown said:


> Are they all 36 spoke count?



3 are 36 one of them is 40


----------

